# Orient Star Wz0221El



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

Bought this from Seiya yesterday, will put up some real pics when it arrives. To my mind it appears to be a good watch for the money, it hacks, handwinds which is a little unusual for a Japanese watch at this price, from watching a video it also appears that the movement beats at 28,800bph which is also unusual in Japanese watches at this price. I really love the dial and strap and also the brushed indices.

The thing is, I can find out very little information about it. I can't even find anything out about the movement which I think is caliber 40N50. Most of what I read is people asking about the movement and there not really being many answers.

It's the Orient star line so I feel safe that the quality will be excellent but I'm just wondering if anyone on here can shed any light?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice :yes:

I can`t comment on that particular watch but I got this in 2009...

*Orient Star WZ0311PF cal.597 21 Jewels.*



















& bought this in 2010.

*Orient Star** YFR00001B0, cal. 46S 23 jewels.*



















I`ve owned Orient watches since 1987 & have to say that excellent though they are the build quality of these is in another league B)


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

It finally arrived, I was wrong about it beating at 28,800 though it's 21,600

Got a couple of brochures from Seiya, an Orient Mechanical one and a Casio one










The display back does have some decoration (may not show up on the photo) but to be honest it's nothing special










It's a Somes leather strap, for those who don't know (probably everyone) they make horses saddles.










This is very stiff at the moment, I had trouble bending the strap under the keeper, though you can tell this is a really high quality strap and I have no doubt it'll fit me like a glove in a few weeks


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

It's the face where this really comes alive (apologies for the dust)




























Couple of quick hairy wristshots


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Liking that alot :yes: enjoy!!


----------



## jp-t853 (Mar 8, 2013)

That is very nice. Off to see how much as i really need a new watch


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I have had my eye on this for a while. I emailed Seiya about them over a year ago before he had them.

Still happy?

Worth the money?

Customs charges?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I must admit I like the Orient Star and that strap looks top stuff.


----------

